# LA-200 during goat pregnancy info...interesting



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Got this from one of my goat lists. I like to see what this lady finds as she investigates thoroughly. Be sure to read all the way down through the response.
__________________________________________________________________--

4a. Oxytetracycline Use During Gestation
Posted by: "Susan Rektorik Henley" [email protected]
srektorik
Date: Thu Nov 8, 2007 7:40 am ((PST))

I try to read as many messages as I can so I can learn as much as
possible. In several messages, there has been references to information on
the use of Oxytetracycline during pregnancy that I was not familiar
with. This morning I had the chance to search the internet: and, I think
I have the information being referred to. I believe it is as follows:

"LA-200 (oxytetracycline) - Over-the-counter product for broad-spectrum
antibiotic use. I use it very rarely. I don't like the fact that this
thick liquid is painful to the goats. Never use LA-200 or any
tetracycline product on pregnant does or kids under six but preferably under 12
months old. Interferes with bone & teeth formation both in utero and
while kids are growing. Can cause abortion in pregnant does at certain
points in the pregnancy, so it is best not to use it at all. The chance
for birth defects is highest in the first and second trimesters of
pregnancy. Oxytetracycline is sometimes used for prevention of late
pregnancy abortion caused by chlamydia and other bacteria susceptible to it.
Use 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight IM every third day for a maximum usage
of three doses."

I found this information at the following URL:
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=72.

Because this information is so different from everything I had learned,
I first checked the information in a book I have; "Plumb's Veterinary
Drug Handbook, Fifth Edition," by Donald C. Plumb. The only
information it contains about the use of Oxytetracycline during pregnancy is
that it states that "a canine and feline study can cause congenital
malformation or embryotoxicity." And, while I could not find any
information in the Plumb text as to the effect on bone and teeth formation, it
does state that the use of oxytetracycline can cause "staining of
developing teeth and bone."

Because I could not verify any of the new information in the Veterinary
Drug Handbook, I sent the quote to an e-mail list that is
specifically for health and veterinary issues pertaining to goats. As it is
sponsored by a University, it is monitored by a Veterinarian who has had a
goat practice for many years. Following is first my question and then
her response:

Question:

"Below is a quote from a drug use article at
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=72.

'LA-200 (oxytetracycline) - Over-the-counter product for broad-spectrum
antibiotic use. I use it very rarely. I don't like the fact that this
thick liquid is painful to the goats. Never use LA-200 or any
tetracycline product on pregnant does or kids under six but preferably under 12
months old. Interferes with bone & teeth formation both in utero and
while kids are growing. Can cause abortion in pregnant does at certain
points in the pregnancy, so it is best not to use it at all. The chance
for birth defects is highest in the first and second trimesters of
pregnancy. Oxytretracycline is sometimes used for prevention of late
pregnancy abortion caused by chlamydia and other bacteria susceptible to it.
Use 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight IM every third day for a maximum usage
of three doses.'

Can anyone tell me how much of this is true?

The Plumb Veterinary Drug Handbook states that Oxytetracycline can
cause "staining of developing teeth and bone."

It also states that a canine and feline study can cause congenital
malformation or embryotoxicity.

Is is known to be true for goats and should oxytetracycline not be used
during gestation except for in late-term situations?

Thanks,"

Response:

Hello Susan,

Almost none of this is true for using oxytet in the goat. In picking
out what is correct, birth defects are most likely to occur if drugs are
used in the first 30 days of a doe's pregnancy. It is not about
trimester. The dose for abortion prevention, when using Biomycin which is
less painful, is 1 cc per 20 lb given once weekly , SQ,until the doe
kids.

So, not much good information there. 
Michele"

The "Michele" is Michele Konnersman, DVM.

Also, I wante to add that Dr. Konnersman advises goat owners to,
whenever possible, avoid giving any drug during the first 30 days of the
pregnancy of a goat because it is during that period that the embryos
undergo the main formation. So, this is when most birth defects occur.

If anyone has any technical information that supports the information
in the quote from GoatWorld, I would appreciate you sharing it so I read
it and pass it along.

Thanks,

Susan

Susan Rektorik Henley
Evening Star Farm
Larue, Texas
http://eveningstarfarm/
Messages in this topic (2)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good information Julie and I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great to have followed up like that. I have hear that tetracycline can cause problems in utero but then heard that the problem may be that the teeth may be discolored. In otherwoeds, not much of a side effect.
The internet is great for getting info but frequently things sounds very authoritive are really just rumors and guessing. 
Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WONDERFUL information THANK YOU.

I am going to make this a sticky.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I learned the hard way that LA 200 will cause an abortion. I had a doe that got pink eye and so I went to the co-op and asked for a drug to cure it. They told me LA 200 and so I went home and gave her a shot. I was also putting salve in her eyes twice a day and so she cleared up and I only gave her that one shot. She was 45 days bred at the time. A week later she aborted. Later I found out that it should not have been given to a pregnant doe. I don't use LA 200 anymore because of that and because it stings them so badly.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

That makes sense about the bone and teeth development. You know those people who are in their forty's who have kind of gray teeth? That is from their Mom's being given tetracycline when they were pregnant.


----------



## kelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey there everybody,

I am new to the site and was wondering if LA-200 can be used for a goat that just had her kids and one side is indicating mastitis. THis doe will be used in our dairy eventually. can you help me?


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I had two does abort this week around 3-5 weeks early. I had the vet come out and she said it was likely bacterial and that I should start LA 200 immediately. their doasge was 500 mg two times, 48 hours apart. Just to be on the safe side until the tissue sample results come back. I had no idea late term abortion was so common in goats.


----------

